# Unerwarteter Anlauf im Sicherheitsbereich mit Lichtschranke



## lenovo (10 Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich eines unerwarteten Anlaufs im Sicherbereich der mit einer Lichtschranke abgesichert wird. Es handelt sich um umzäunte Bereiche, die durch einen Lcihtschranke betreten werden kann. ( Die dahinterliegenden Anlagenteile schalten gemäß Ihren Anforderungen Sicherheitsgerichtet ab.

Anders wie zb. bei einer Schutztür, welche mit einem Vorhängeschloss verriegelt werden muss um unerwarteten Anlauf zu verhindern, gibt es bei den Fotozellen diese Möglichkeit nicht.

Bedeutet:
Eine Person betritt durch die Lichtschranke den Sicherheitsbereich. Eine weitere Person kann jetzt diese Lichtschranke quittieren ( Person befindet sich zwar noch im Sicherheitsbereich, aber Lichtschranke ist nicht mehr belegt). Sprich die Anlage würde Anlaufen obwohl sich eine Person noch im Sicherheitsbereich befindet

Jetzt meine Frage: Muss bei einer BWS die einen Bereich abschaltet gegen unerwarteter Anlauf gesichert werden ? Hab leider nicht so eine eindeutige Aussage in der Norm dazu gefunden!

Vielen Dank euch !


----------



## Howard (10 Oktober 2019)

Moin,
der, der quittiert muss sich ja vergewissern, dass die Anlage wieder eingeschaltet werden darf. Deshalb sollte diese Lichtschranke auch dort quittiert werden müssen, wo die Lichtschranke den Zutritt überwacht (so wie ein Not-Aus vor Ort wieder entriegelt werden muss). Das kenne ich bspw. so von Muting-Einrichtungen. Wenn dann trotzdem jemand quittiert, obwohl sein Kollege noch im Gefahrenbereich ist, wird das Sicherheitskonzept ja vorsätzlich ausgehebelt.


----------



## lenovo (10 Oktober 2019)

Moin,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort, Wird ein Sicherheitsbereich mit einer Schutztür abgesichert, ist es ja auch erforderlich, dass die Tür z.B von jedem Mitarbeiter der den bereich Länger betritt mit einem Schloss verriegelt wird.

Es geht hier in meinem Fall um einen längeren Aufenthalt im Sicherheitsbereich. Mir fehlt so ein wenig das Verständnis, wieso ich bei einer Schutztür den unerwarteten Anlauf / bzw "Start verhindern" verhindern muss und bei einer Lichtschranke nicht ??

Oder liegt es daran das die Person bei einer Lichtschranke die Möglichkeit hat, den Bereich verlassen zu können und bei einer verriegelten Schutztür nicht/nur aufwändiger ?


----------



## stevenn (10 Oktober 2019)

lenovo schrieb:


> Es geht hier in meinem Fall um einen längeren Aufenthalt im Sicherheitsbereich. Mir fehlt so ein wenig das Verständnis, wieso ich bei einer Schutztür den unerwarteten Anlauf / bzw "Start verhindern" verhindern muss und bei einer Lichtschranke nicht ??


wer sagt denn, dass du das bei der Lichtschranke nicht machen musst? entscheidend ist die Risikobeurteilung. wenn gestartet werden kann, während jemand im Gefahrenbereich ist, würde ich im innern eine Quittierung anbringen, mit der bestätigt wird, dass keiner im Gefahenbereich ist. erst dann kann gestartet werden


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Oktober 2019)

> Wird ein Sicherheitsbereich mit einer Schutztür abgesichert, ist es ja  auch erforderlich, dass die Tür z.B von jedem Mitarbeiter der den  bereich Länger betritt mit einem Schloss verriegelt wird.



Wer sagt das bzw. hast du schon mal jemand gesehen der das macht?


----------



## MFreiberger (10 Oktober 2019)

Moin,

zu den ganzen Sicherheitslichtgittern-, schranken, etc.:

Über diese Art der Sensorik soll ja kein Zugang verhindert/ermöglicht werden. Sie werden eigentlich eingesetzt, um einen Eintritt in einen Gefahrenbereich sicher zu detektieren. Aber: Nicht um dem Wartungspersonal einen einfachen Zugang zu ermöglichen, sondern um Jemanden, der *versehentlich* einen Gefahrenbereich betritt vor einer Gefahr (meistens gefahrbringende Bewegung) zu schützen. Wenn dieser Jemand versehentlich den Gefahrenbereich betritt, geht er ja nicht weiter hinein und "verschindet" dann in der Anlage, oder? Das heißt i.d.R ist die verunfallte Person noch unmittelbar in der Nähe zu finden. Dann zu quittieren/zurückzusetzen und wieder einzuschalten ist nicht nur grob fahrlässig, sondern eher als Vorsatz zu betrachten. Zumal die Rücksetzmöglichkeit unmittelbar in der Nähe der sicheren Sensorik installiert sein sollte, wie Howard ja schon geschrieben hat (wobei mir hier ehrlicherweise der Verweis auf eine Norm fehlt).

Ich bin sowieso dafür, wo möglich, auf solcherlei "sichere" Sensorik zu verzichten und den Zugang nicht sicher zu detektieren, sondern zu verhindern. Dazu Schutzzaun mit Zugangstür installieren, bei Fördertechnik die beliebten (und günstigen) Netze einhängen, Schnelllauftor einsetzen o.ä. (Hier mal ein Apell an die Konstrukteure günstige Möglichkeiten zur Zutrittsverhinderung zu ersinnen ).

Ich weiß, dass nicht alles umsetzbar ist. Vielleicht kosten manche Lösungen auch mehr Geld und/oder Zeit, aber:
Es ist sicherer wenn sich Niemand im Gefahrenbereich aufhalten kann, als zu detektieren, das Jemand im Gefahrenbereich ist.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Oktober 2019)

Wir nutzen Sicherheitslichtschranken auch nur für sichere Palettendurchfahrten und für Maschinen, wo ab und an
per Handgriff eingegriffen werden muss und eine Schiebetür mechanisch / räumlich nicht umsetzbar ist oder nur schlecht.

Aber nicht als Personenzugang.


----------



## MFreiberger (10 Oktober 2019)

Moin lenovo,



lenovo schrieb:


> Wird ein Sicherheitsbereich mit einer Schutztür abgesichert, ist es ja auch erforderlich, dass die Tür z.B von jedem Mitarbeiter der den bereich Länger betritt mit einem Schloss verriegelt wird.



Hier finde ich das Schlüsselzugangskonzept von Regalbediengaräten aus der C-Norm 528 sehr interessant. Das könnte man m.E. häufiger einsetzen:
- Es gibt nur einen Schlüssel zum ein-/ausschalten der Anlage
- Der Schlüssel für die Zugangstür ist entweder derselbe Schlüssel oder mit diesem untrennbar (z.B. Metallring mit Schweißpunkt) verbunden
- Der Schlüssel im Schlüsselschalter außerhalb der Anlage kann nur in "AUS"-Stellung abgezogen werden
- Daher muss man die Anlage ausschalten, um Zutritt zu erlangen (innen kann es dann einen Schlüsselschalter geben, mit dem man (mit dem gleichen Schlüssel) wieder einschalten kann
- Dabei kann man dann von innen, je nach Position des Bedienbereichs nur langsam verfahren oder nur bestimmte Bewegungen ausführen

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Oktober 2019)

> Hier finde ich das Schlüsselzugangskonzept von Regalbediengaräten aus  der C-Norm 528 sehr interessant. Das könnte man m.E. häufiger einsetzen:
> - Es gibt nur einen Schlüssel zum ein-/ausschalten der Anlage
> - Der Schlüssel für die Zugangstür ist entweder derselbe Schlüssel oder  mit diesem untrennbar (z.B. Metallring mit Schweißpunkt) verbunden
> - Der Schlüssel im Schlüsselschalter außerhalb der Anlage kann nur in "AUS"-Stellung abgezogen werden
> ...



Ja, diese Geräte sehe ich auch häufiger, z.B. bei größeren Autoklaven wo nicht gesichert ist, das man eine Person im Sicherheitsbereich sieht.
Bei einem HRL / RGB finde ich es auch recht gut da man ja ins HRL klettern kann, der nächste kommt, macht die Tür zu, quittiert => AUTO EIN


----------



## lenovo (10 Oktober 2019)

Danke stevenn, quittierung ist Außerhalb direkt an der Lichtschranke vorhanden,

es geht viel mehr um folgendes: DIe Schutztür verriegel ich und jede Person die diesen bereich betritt hängt sein Schloss an diese Verriegelung. Sprich wenn alle Schlüssel entfernt wurden kann ich die Tür wieder verriegeln , danach quittieren und starten.

bei der Lichtschranke gibt es dieses nicht ( nur die quittierung Außerhalb.

Daher meine Frage wieso ich bei einer Tür jeden Mitarbeiter die Tür verriegeln lassen muss, bei einer Lichtschranke nicht?

Oder ist es gar nicht erforderlich das sich jeder Mitarbeiter mit einem Schloss an die Tür-Verriegelung hängt?


----------



## MFreiberger (10 Oktober 2019)

Moin,



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei einem HRL / RGB finde ich es auch recht gut da man ja ins HRL klettern kann, der nächste kommt, macht die Tür zu, quittiert => AUTO EIN



zu dem "Nächsten" noch der Hinweis, dass man mehrere Person schlecht detektieren kann.
Ein Kunde hat uns mal auferlegt, einen zweiten Schlüsselschalter für die zweite Person zu installieren .
Also: Wenn nur einer hineingeht, braucht man nur einen Schlüssel, bei zwei Personen einen zweiten Schlüssel

Das kann ja nicht funktionieren. Also das ist eine technisch (unausgegorene) Lösung, um eine organisatorische Lösung (wer reingeht, muss einen Schlüssel mitnehmen) umzusetzen....

Fragen:
- was, wenn die zweite Person ihren Schlüssel nicht mitnimmt?
- was, wenn mehr als zwei Personen hineingehen?

Alles organisatorisch!

Der TÜV hatte damals den Kunden auch gefragt, wann die Drehtüren eingebaut werden :s1:

Kunde: Drehtüren ... ?

Ja, damit man erkennt wie viele Personen in der Anlage sind :s18:

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Oktober 2019)

> und jede Person die diesen bereich betritt hängt sein Schloss an diese Verriegelung.


Soviel zur Theorie


----------



## lenovo (10 Oktober 2019)

Hallo MFreiberger,

vielen Dank für deine detailierten Informationen. Dann wird die Sicherheitslichtschranke bei uns verkehrt verwendet ? Denn die Person kann über diese Sicherheitslichtschranke nahezu den kompletten bereich betreten und dies wird auch häufig so gemacht ( Es gibt dort auch Schutztüren mit einem Schlüssel-Transfersystem, aber durch die Lichtschranke zu gehen, ist schneller und wird daher auch sehr oft so gehandhabt).

Das heißt die Personen gehen durch die Lichtschranke in den Bereich, um fehler zu beheben oder auch um Wartungsarbeiten durchzuführen.

Ich persönlich bin auch kein Fan von den Lichtgittern. Muss ich nun verhindern, dass die Person über die Lichtgittern den Bereich komplett betreten kann oder muss es ein hinweis geben, dass das betreten des Sicherheitsbereiches für Wartungsarbeiten etc nur über die Schutztüren erfolgen darf?


----------



## MFreiberger (10 Oktober 2019)

Moin lenovo,




lenovo schrieb:


> Danke stevenn, quittierung ist AuÃŸerhalb direkt an der Lichtschranke vorhanden,
> 
> es geht viel mehr um folgendes: DIe SchutztÃ¼r verriegel ich und jede Person die diesen bereich betritt hÃ¤ngt sein Schloss an diese Verriegelung. Sprich wenn alle SchlÃ¼ssel entfernt wurden kann ich die TÃ¼r wieder verriegeln , danach quittieren und starten.
> 
> ...



wo steht geschrieben, dass Du bei einer Tür jeden Mitarbeiter die Tür verriegeln lassen musst?

Das mit mehreren Schlössern halte ich auch eher für Augenwischerei. Was erreicht man damit? Gehen denn so viele Personen in die Anlage, das da keiner mehr drauf achten kann, dass alle raus sind, bevor eingeschaltet wird? Habt ihr 20 Schlösser an der Tür? Wenn nur drei oder vier: ist das für mehrere Gewerke vorgesehen (Elektriker, Mechaniker, etc.) und jeder Vorgesetzte passt auf seine Mannschaft auf?
Das kann ich mir eher für eine riesige eingehauste Anlage vorstellen. Und da auch nur bei großen (mehrere Tage andauernden) Wartungsarbeiten.


VG

MFreiberger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Oktober 2019)

> Muss ich nun verhindern, dass die Person über die Lichtgittern den Bereich komplett betreten kann oder muss es ein hinweis geben



Verhindern ist ja oft nicht möglich ( z.B. Palettentransportband mit Muting ).


----------



## lenovo (10 Oktober 2019)

ok besser gesagt: Jede Person hat die Möglichkeit sich mit seinem Vorhängeschloss abzusichern ( das dies sehr oft nicht gemacht wird ist wohl klar )

Mir geht es viel mehr darum: Die Person betritt durch die Lichtschranke einen Bereich um eine Wartung durchzuführen. Person 2 übersieht die Person , quittiert die Anlage und schaltet in die Automatik und die Person verletzt sich.

Ist es dann eine Fehlbedienung des Personals, da diese nicht die Schutztür genommen haben und diese verriegelt haben ?
Oder sind wir als Hersteller Schuld, da die Person sich am Lichtgitter nicht gegen unerwarteten Anlauf schützen konnte ?

Ps: Ich bin nicht für das Sicherheitskonzept bei uns verantwortlich, mich "stört" nur diese Tatsachen und möchte daher eure Meinungen und von euerm Fachwissen dazulernen. Die Normen zur funktionalen Sicherheit und die MLR etc sind mir daher auch nicht bis ins Detail bekannt !

Danke


----------



## MFreiberger (10 Oktober 2019)

Moin lenovo,




lenovo schrieb:


> Dann wird die Sicherheitslichtschranke bei uns verkehrt verwendet ? Denn die Person kann über diese Sicherheitslichtschranke nahezu den kompletten bereich betreten und dies wird auch häufig so gemacht ( Es gibt dort auch Schutztüren mit einem Schlüssel-Transfersystem, aber durch die Lichtschranke zu gehen, ist schneller und wird daher auch sehr oft so gehandhabt).



m.E. werden bei Euch die Sicherheitslichtschranken tatsächlich zweckentfremdet bzw. verkehrt verwendet.




lenovo schrieb:


> Das heißt die Personen gehen durch die Lichtschranke in den Bereich, um fehler zu beheben oder auch um Wartungsarbeiten durchzuführen.



Das ist eigentlich der klassische Anwendungsfalls für einen Schutzzaun mit Zugangstür.




lenovo schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin auch kein Fan von den Lichtgittern. Muss ich nun verhindern, dass die Person über die Lichtgittern den Bereich komplett betreten kann oder muss es ein hinweis geben, dass das betreten des Sicherheitsbereiches für Wartungsarbeiten etc nur über die Schutztüren erfolgen darf?



hmm. Letzten Endes muss man die Anlage kennen, um zu bewerten, was man machen muss. Aber Sicherheitslichtschranken als Schutztürenersatz zu nehmen, halte ich für falsch.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## lenovo (10 Oktober 2019)

Genau das ist viel mehr auch meine Frage ! Muss sich jeder Mitarbeiter sichern ( denn mal ist es gefordert, mal nicht). Gibt es irgendwo geschrieben, dass sich alle absichern müssen oder kann das jeder machen wie er möchte ?


----------



## lenovo (10 Oktober 2019)

Hey vielen Dank,

Sprich , wenn ein bestimmter (kleiner Bereich) nicht Betreten werden soll kann eine Lichtschranke hier durchaus zum Einsatz kommen. Wenn aber ein großer teilweise unübersichtlicher Bereich durch diese Lichtschranke betreten werden kann, wobei es für diesen bereich auch Schutztüren gibt, muss ich quasi durch zusätzliche Zäune verhindern , dass der ganze bereich durch die Lichtschranke betreten werden kann?

Ich vermute mal etwas eindeutiges in den Normen dazu gibt es nicht oder? vermutlich ist das am ende vom ergebnis der Risikobeurteilung etc abhängig?


----------



## MFreiberger (10 Oktober 2019)

Moin lenovo,



lenovo schrieb:


> Sprich , wenn ein bestimmter (kleiner Bereich) nicht Betreten werden soll kann eine Lichtschranke hier durchaus zum Einsatz kommen.



Auch bei einem kleinen Bereich würde ich einen Zaun mit Schutztür vorziehen, das muss aber im Einzelfall bewertet werden (Risikoanalyse /-beurteilung)




lenovo schrieb:


> Wenn aber ein großer teilweise unübersichtlicher Bereich durch diese Lichtschranke betreten werden kann, wobei es für diesen bereich auch Schutztüren gibt, muss ich quasi durch zusätzliche Zäune verhindern , dass der ganze bereich durch die Lichtschranke betreten werden kann?



Das erscheint mir etwas shizophren (teils Schutztüren, teils Lichtschranken). Ich denke mal, das ist so "gewachsen"?




lenovo schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal etwas eindeutiges in den Normen dazu gibt es nicht oder? vermutlich ist das am ende vom ergebnis der Risikobeurteilung etc abhängig?



Die Risikobeurteilung ist, unabhängig davon, was die Normen sagen, sowieso heranzuziehen. Aus der Risikobeurteilung erhälst Du ja einen geforderten PerformanceLevel (PLr). Das muss dann je nach Anforderung technisch, organisatorisch, o.ä. ausgeführt werden.
Es kann aber C-Normen geben, die einen anderen PL für die Thematik vorsehen. Da muss dann i.d.R. der höchste PL herangezogen werden (entweder aus der Risikobeurteilung oder aus der Norm).
Beispiel:
Bei einem Regalbediengerät muss laut (unserer) Risikobeurteilung für Abfrage, ob die Teleskopgabel in der Mitte ist, PLc reichen, wenn überhaupt (da eigentlich keine Personengefährung). Aber die Norm schreibt PLd vor (Gründe: immer stärkere, schnellere RBGs werden auf immer fragliere Regale "losgelassen" (deren Stabilität nicht von der Masse, sondern von der Form des eingesetzten Stahlbaus abhängig ist). Also ist es sehr wichtig, dass die Träger und/oder Steher nicht vom RBG beschädigt werden (z.B. mit ausgefahrener Gabel fahren). Das würde erheblichen wirtschaftlichen Schaden bedeuten und ggf. auch Personen gefährden.


In Deinem konkreten Fall denke ich (ohne die Anlage zu kennen) ein Schutzzaun mit Zugangstür wäre das Mittel der Wahl.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## lenovo (10 Oktober 2019)

Alles klar Vielen Dank, bei Schutztüren nutzen wir häufig ein Schlüssel-Transfersystem welches vom Handling sehr schäbig ist. Ist es eigentlich vorschrift so ein Schlüsseltransfersystem zu benutzen?  Denn ein sicherer Türschalter mit sicheren Ausgängen zur Überwachung der Türposition müsste doch ausreichen (Es sei denn es ist eine Zuhaltung notwendig)

Oder gibt es da eine Norm die besagt, bei Türen muss ein verschließbares System vorliegen?


----------



## MFreiberger (10 Oktober 2019)

Moin lenovo,

ein Schlüsseltransfersystem ist keine grundsätzliche Vorschrift. Kenne ich auch wirklich nur aus der EN528 - Regalbediengeräte.
Ich kenne auch keine Norm, die ein verschließbares System fordert.

Btw: eine Norm ist letzten Endes auch nur ein Interpretationspapier. Es gibt keine Pflicht sich daran zu halten. Du kannst auch eigene Konzepte entwickeln.
ABER: die Normen werden ja von Leuten geschrieben, die tief in der jeweiligen Materie drin stecken. Wenn Du jetzt entgegen der Norm ein eigenes Konzept verwirklicht hast und es kommt zu einem (Personen-) Schaden, wirst Du es vor Gericht nicht leicht haben.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## stevenn (10 Oktober 2019)

entscheidend ist die RBU. 
wenn der Durchgang durch die Lichtschranke nur für Wartungszwecke nötig ist, halte ich sie auch für verkehrt und würde eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit Verriegelung vorsehen.


----------



## stevenn (10 Oktober 2019)

lenovo schrieb:


> Danke stevenn, quittierung ist AuÃŸerhalb direkt an der Lichtschranke vorhanden,
> 
> es geht viel mehr um folgendes: DIe SchutztÃ¼r verriegel ich und jede Person die diesen bereich betritt hÃ¤ngt sein Schloss an diese Verriegelung. Sprich wenn alle SchlÃ¼ssel entfernt wurden kann ich die TÃ¼r wieder verriegeln , danach quittieren und starten.
> 
> ...


ich meinte eine zusätzliche Quittierung im Gefahrenbereich, so dass die Person die starten will erst reingehen muss um zu kontrollieren, ob jemand drin ist. innen quittieren, dann außen quittieren und dann kann die Anlage gestartet werden


----------



## Sir Steel (10 Oktober 2019)

Hallo, 
die genauen Normen kenne ich jetz auch nicht, aber von unserem Maschinensicheitsexperten kenne ich folgende Vorgaben:

Hintertretbare Sicherheitseinrichtungen, wie die Lichtschranken oder Türen müssen durch 2 unabhängige Bedienhandlungen quittiert werden um ein versehentliches wiederanlaufen zu verhindern. Bei Türen ist die 1. Handlung das schließen der Tür und wieder verriegeln (unter Beachtung das niemand im Gefahrenbereich ist!), die 2. Handlung ist der Quittiertaster an der Tür. 
Bei einer Lichtschranke bräuchte man 1 Taster zum quittieren das der Bereich frei ist (Der gesamte Bereich muss einsehbar sein), einen 2. Taster zum Starten der Anlage
Bei großen / nicht einsehbaren Anlagen gibt es dann noch zusätzlich in der Anlage Quittiertaster um zu bestätigen das niemand drin ist (=die Leute zwingt das zu kontrollieren), dann muss innerhalb einer gewissen Zeit die Tür geschlossen werden / der Bereich verlassen und quitterit werden. 


das Anbringen von Schlössern ist m.W.n. kein Bestandteil der Norm, wird aber in vielen Unternehmen als Arbeitsanweisung vorgeschrieben, und soll für zusätzliche Sicherheit sorgen. Führt aber leider dazu das die Faulheit überhand nimmt und die Leute andere Wege in die Anlage nehmen, wie eben durch Lichtschranken. Ohne die Anlage zu kennen ist es schwierig zu sagen wie es richtig geht. 

Die Lichtschranke durch Zaun und Tür zu ersetzen wäre eine einfache Möglichkeit aber ich bezweifele, dass das Möglich ist, es wird sicherlich einen Grund geben warum das nicht zugebaut wurde. 
Ich kenne solche Anlagen auch.
Man könnte den gesamten Bereich in der Anlage mit Scannern überwachen, dann kann man die Sicherheitseinrichtung nicht mehr hintertreten, das wäre sicher und komfortabel für die Bediener, aber auch sehr teuer und die Machbarkeit muss geprüft werden. Wenn während des Prozesses die Scanner ausgelöst werden funktioniert das nicht.
Die Zellinnenraumquittierung ist günstig, aber nicht ganz so sicher da es immer noch eine Zeitspanne für fehlbedienung gibt und nicht so anwenderfreundlich da man wegen jeder Kleinigkeit in die Zelle gehen muss um zu quittieren. 

Ich würde eine der Möglichkeiten immer vorsehen, damit der der die Zelle betritt sich selbst absichert. Leider wird die Pflicht zur Kontrolle des Sichtbereiches schnell im Alltag vernachlässigt


----------



## MFreiberger (10 Oktober 2019)

Moin stevenn,



stevenn schrieb:


> ich meinte eine zusätzliche Quittierung im Gefahrenbereich, so dass die Person die starten will erst reingehen muss um zu kontrollieren, ob jemand drin ist. innen quittieren, dann außen quittieren und dann kann die Anlage gestartet werden



es muss aber auch bedienbar bleiben. So eine Reihenfolge, in der etwas manuell abgearbeitet werden muss ist heikel. Zudem: wenn der "innere" Quittiertaster in der Nähe der Sicherheitslichtschranke montiert ist (wie es sein soll), wird auch Niemand großartig gezwungen den Gefahrenbereich zu betreten und nach Personen zu gucken. Dazu müsste der Quittiertaster dann am hintersten Ende des Gefahrenbereichs installiert werden. Auch nicht sinnvoll.
Aus meiner Sicht befindet sich die Person im Gefahrenbereich bei vorgesehener Installation/Handhabung direkt im Sichtfeld (auch, wenn die quittierende Person außen steht). Alles andere bedarf m.E. anderer Maßnahmen (z.B. abschalten der Maschine und Schalter mit Schloss versehen o.ä.).

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## hirngabel (10 Oktober 2019)

In dieser DGUV Publikation  steht unter Punkt 4.2.4 Hintertretbare Schutzeinrichtungen, Quittierung etwas zu diesem Thema bei Roboter. (DGUV Information 209-074) 
In der EN ISO 10218-2 steht auch etwas dazu. 

https://publikationen.dguv.de/regelwerk/regelwerk-nach-fachbereich/holz-und-metall/maschinen-robotik-und-fertigungsautomation/270/industrieroboter


----------



## det (10 Oktober 2019)

Moin, 

in den Normen EN 61496 BWS und der MRL steht was zu Hintertretung. Schaltmatten gibt es auch noch. Unerwarteter Anlauf muss verhindert werden.

Grüße Detlef

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## stevenn (11 Oktober 2019)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> es muss aber auch bedienbar bleiben. So eine Reihenfolge, in der etwas manuell abgearbeitet werden muss ist heikel. Zudem: wenn der "innere" Quittiertaster in der Nähe der Sicherheitslichtschranke montiert ist (wie es sein soll), wird auch Niemand großartig gezwungen den Gefahrenbereich zu betreten und nach Personen zu gucken. Dazu müsste der Quittiertaster dann am hintersten Ende des Gefahrenbereichs installiert werden. Auch nicht sinnvoll.



ist doch bedienbar. innen muss nur quittiert werden, wenn die Lichtschranke durchbrochen wurde. oder die Anlage komplett neu gestartet wurde. und dann kann ich den auch am hintersten Ende anbringen, warum nicht, ist doch alles safe momentan


----------

